# A face in the crowd



## charry (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Bellbird (Dec 19, 2022)

Brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 19, 2022)

Charry, about that:

My husband was 6 foot 2, handsome, always wore levies, levi jacket, (before they went woke)
his blue chambray work shirt, his cowboy hat, his boots.
One day I walked into the Post Office, and a man had his back turned to me, but the same clothes, the same 
stance, body, hair ,mannerisms,  everything.  I almost collapsed !  Thought it was him!  
His face was different but everything else was my husband!  I got up but couldn't speak for awhile.
I was actually shaking!  

Your love is watching over you and just wants you to be happy!  You will be with him again!  I promise!


----------



## charry (Dec 22, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Charry, about that:
> 
> My husband was 6 foot 2, handsome, always wore levies, levi jacket, (before they went woke)
> his blue chambray work shirt, his cowboy hat, his boots.
> ...




this is a poem to my Dad ....
but so uncanny for you gaer .......very upsetting im sure .....


----------



## jujube (Dec 22, 2022)

What a coincidence! 

My sister called me a couple of days ago and said she had sworn she had seen Mom in the supermarket.  She saw an elderly lady that looked exactly like Mom from behind, hair, clothing, stance, even a black beret like Mom loved to wear.

She said it shocked her so much, she had to stop and get her breath.  When she had composed herself, she couldn't find the lady.

I said, well, that's appropriate, because if Mom were to "haunt" any place, it would be Publix.  I advised her to check Walmart next.


----------



## oldpop (Dec 22, 2022)

Good or bad this brings to mind my little buddy Boo who passed almost exactly three yeas ago. He was my twenty four seven constant companion for eleven years. I miss him so.


----------

